# Which Small Bag?



## JTPAIN (Apr 10, 2012)

What small bag or case do you think would work for my 7D, 24-105 and 270 Speedlite?

thanks for the help!!


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 10, 2012)

Are you looking for a true bag or a backpack? Backpacks are much easier to carry, but I haven't found one yet that I can pack like my Lowepro shoulder bag. You want to _get it bigger than you think you need_ so you'll have room to grow, or at least room to operate. I bought a Lowepro Nova 200AW when I bought my first 5DMKII and all I had was a 24-105 and a 580EXII. I bought a smaller bag originally, but it was too small even for just that. I have a few backpacks, but it's still my favorite for carrying everything out of the house. It went from a body, two lenses and a flash(and accessories) to being able to handle a body, flash, seven lenses(including a 70-200 f/2.8 v2), 1.4ex and a LOT of accessories.

It's better to have a little too much room than not enough.


----------



## JerryKnight (Apr 11, 2012)

JTPAIN said:


> What small bag or case do you think would work for my 7D, 24-105 and 270 Speedlite?
> 
> thanks for the help!!



My favorite small bag is the ThinkTank Change-Up. It can be a shoulder bag or a belt pack. It's not a top-loader, though, so if you store the 7D, it would probably need to be detached. If you're wanting to store it connected to the 24-105, then I'd suggest any of the hundreds of good top-loaders, like the Tamrac Velocity series.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 11, 2012)

My choice, and a bag I love is the Domke Ruggedwear F2. I have a backpack as well, but for pretty much everything I bring my Domke bag. I bought mine through Ebay.com from the U.S. and that was less than half the price from what I would have paid in Norway. It is a bit bigger than for one camera and two lenses, but when not fully stacked it looks like a small cool bag.


----------



## boateggs (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive been waiting for a good deal on a Kata KT PL-A-17 or similar size. I have a backpack for everything but I want a smaller bag for my camera with one extra lens/flash since I usually can predict my lens needs pretty decently but still want to bring more for that "just in case"...case.


----------



## gmrza (Apr 11, 2012)

JTPAIN said:


> What small bag or case do you think would work for my 7D, 24-105 and 270 Speedlite?
> 
> thanks for the help!!



I've managed to get a 7D with 24-105mm, 430EX and shoulder strap into a Crumpler 4 Million Dollar Home. (Disclaimer: the bag got thrown in with the 5DII, so I didn't choose it.)


----------



## PeterJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think the exact model is still made but I like the layout of my Lowepro Off Trail 2 which is a beltpack with a shoulder strap. It's a top-loader type arrangement that holds the camera with a lens attached with lens holders either side, I normally use one side for the flash and the other for a second lens. Unless it's a nice sunny day with no flash required then it's the perfect size to double as a stubby cooler .

The 24-105 isn't a huge lens so I'd recommend getting something a bit bigger than you need in case you end up getting something larger like a 70-200, plus the larger size will let you keep the hood in it's normal position on the 24-105 for quicker setup.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 11, 2012)

Checkout the Domke F3X. Fantastic bag for small gear.


----------

